

Dreamhost offers 2 years free for old GeoCities accounts - coglethorpe
http://blog.dreamhost.com/2009/04/24/theyre-internet-history/

======
redrobot5050
This is still a bad deal. You're moving from one crappily-run, crowded ghetto
to another crappily run, crowded ghetto that won't even let your site use 10%
of a server's CPU without shutting you down.

They're better off with free blogs from blogger.com or Tumblr.com or WordPress
or anything, really.

~~~
timmaah
If a site is big enough that it has trouble running on Dreamhost then it
already had trouble running on Geocities.

Good marketing on Dreamhosts side..

~~~
redrobot5050
I guess my problem is that marketing is the only thing Dreamhost is good at.

